# 1952 Cycletruck?



## jd56 (Apr 27, 2017)

Anglefire shows the serial "C03877" is 5/1952.
Am I right?






Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## REC (Apr 27, 2017)

This also fits in October of '53. To be sure, you'd need to pull the crank. The serial numbers repeated in the fifties, some of them three times.
I have two of these - one with a "C" and one with a "B". Both of mine have a straight downtube - indicative of being '52 models. The curved downtube came along in '53 from everything I've seen and read.

Looks like a good project though!
REC
Here's the pair I have:


----------



## Goldenrod (May 1, 2017)

Tape lots of foam in the baskets and you could have races across the river.


----------



## mruiz (May 3, 2017)

Nice find JD, I have one incomplete just less the correct basket. Hard to find. Within budget.


----------



## bicycle ed (Jul 13, 2018)

jd56 said:


> Anglefire shows the serial "C03877" is 5/1952.
> Am I right?View attachment 635407View attachment 635408
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



bikehistory.org  says 52 0r 57 the curved downtube and little sprocket points to 57 i would say, anglefire shows it both years too.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 13, 2018)

Angelfire shows it used for three years.

"C03877"
05/01 to 05/06/1952 ------- C00001 ------------------ C13323
10/23 to 10/30/1953 ------- C00001 ------------------ C39165
03/08 to 03/13/1957 ------- C01161 ------------------- C11912



bicycle ed said:


> bikehistory.org  says 52 0r 57 the curved downtube and little sprocket points to 57 i would say, anglefire shows it both years too.


----------



## bicycle ed (Jul 14, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Angelfire shows it used for three years.
> 
> "C03877"
> 05/01 to 05/06/1952 ------- C00001 ------------------ C13323
> ...



Opps I missed the 52, that curved downtube rules out the 52 and 53 dates though......


----------



## Miyata FL. (Jul 15, 2018)

From 1963 to 67 are all curve down tube in the catalog pics. Cheers.  https://bikehistory.org/bikes/cycletruck/


----------



## GoofyBike (Jul 15, 2018)

from 49 to 51 they had the curved down tubes and moved the basket mount bars for the power cycle trucks.


----------



## bicycle ed (Jul 15, 2018)

Miyata FL. said:


> From 1963 to 67 are all curve down tube in the catalog pics. Cheers.  https://bikehistory.org/bikes/cycletruck/



It sucks that there are not good catalog picks available through the 50's, I have been talking to Roland the cycletruck Master (REC) about trying to figure out my 53, what is correct parts and exactly what year it is.(anglefire vs bickehistory ect…)That is where I got the information about the first year of curved down tube being 54. REC has restored a bunch of these, I think he has one of every version. Look him up he has posted many good pics for reference.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks for clearing that up guys, this noob has learned something new today. 
@jd56 please share back with us the numbers of the crank for educational purposes if its not too much trouble no rush thanks.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 16, 2018)

It will be a while before I'll pull the crank.
But it could be sooner it it gets sold.

Yep, its for sale







Miyata FL. said:


> Thanks for clearing that up guys, this noob has learned something new today.
> @jd56 please share back with us the numbers of the crank for educational purposes if its not too much trouble no rush thanks.




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle ed (Jul 17, 2018)

jd56 said:


> It will be a while before I'll pull the crank.
> But it could be sooner it it gets sold.
> 
> Yep, its for sale
> ...



what are you asking for that project sir?


----------

